# East Cape Evo vs Evo X



## Donaldarmen (Jul 23, 2014)

So best I can figure is with the max hp on either you would draft 7” in the X and 9” in the V. Obviously the V will run rough more comfortably and the X will be more stable and draft a bit less. Currently running a bare bones Caimen that drafts sub 6”. I have honestly never measured. I will be fishing out of Choko a lot more and plan on running South a lot more. My tiller Caimen is dry but can be a little rough on my retiree fishing buds on longer trips. I have spent most my time fishing Naples / Marco which theres a hand full of spots only my type of boat can access. That said, of all the over slot fish I have ever caught I can’t for the life of me remember having to get there in ankle deep water to fish. Not that those spots didn’t produce keeper Reds or Trout. Choko and the way back bays up those rivers may be different but I honestly don’t know.

I fish primarily artificial and fly. Have been know to tip a jig with a bit of shrimp. Also have the 12v outlet for a home built livewell. Used when a certain friend fishes with me. I am happy to catch anything and everything. And have 

So the question is if any of y'all have experience down that way please weigh in.

On a side note. Two captains that fish Choko and the Keys. One has the V and mentioned next boat will be the X. Another guide who has the V said he ran both and the V is the best choice. Both are fly guides. So it seems there are mixed reviews. Both said max HP.

And go....


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I can't answer to fishing down that way, but I do own an Evo X and am very happy with it. I have a 70 Yamaha (I think 90 is max hp, but I may not be remembering that right). The only advantage of the Evo is the rough water capability. But I have run the X is some snotty stuff and been quite comfortable. I know videos don't tell the whole story, but this is from yesterday running WOT in the ICW in NC. Hope this helps.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

I came out of a Lostmen into an X with 90 and I fish the same mud flats, sneak into the same creeks at low tide that I did with the Lostmen. Just may have to wait 10-15 minutes for the water to come up or get in before it drops. What I can do in the X that I wouldn't do in the Lostmen is fish the beach and jetties. To me the X was the happy median between the V and what I was coming out of, I still wanted to be able to pole the Mosquito Lagoon but wanted more speed/range and the rough water capabilities. The x is a good bit more stable than the V so if you are taking novice skiff guys fishing the X is a great platform. If you want to talk more about the skiffs send me your number in a PM and I'll gladly talk skiffs with you.


----------



## Donaldarmen (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for the information gentlemen


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What about the EvoX Tunnel?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

pete_paschall said:


> I can't answer to fishing down that way, but I do own an Evo X and am very happy with it. I have a 70 Yamaha (I think 90 is max hp, but I may not be remembering that right). The only advantage of the Evo is the rough water capability. But I have run the X is some snotty stuff and been quite comfortable. I know videos don't tell the whole story, but this is from yesterday running WOT in the ICW in NC. Hope this helps.


Ouch. That will make you pee. Little more tab maybe?


----------



## Donaldarmen (Jul 23, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What about the EvoX Tunnel?


I don’t think it would fit my area. Not making long runs in super skinny water like TX. And I think tunnels don’t do as well in the rough.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Donaldarmen said:


> I don’t think it would fit my area. Not making long runs in super skinny water like TX. And I think tunnels don’t do as well in the rough.


Are you sure?


----------



## Donaldarmen (Jul 23, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are you sure?


I guess if I was sure I wouldn’t of started the thread sir.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Donaldarmen said:


> I guess if I was sure I wouldn’t of started the thread sir.


I was replying to the tunnel comment. I run mine in rough water all the time with no problem. Sorry for the thread derail.


----------



## Donaldarmen (Jul 23, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was replying to the tunnel comment. I run mine in rough water all the time with no problem. Sorry for the thread derail.


No apologies necessary. I love any and all feed back. I am actually in line for a boat from EC and didn’t even think about a tunnel. I edited the reply with a wink emoji to indicate playful behavior


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

F70 Tiller Carbon Vantage with Yeti Hondo seating.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I am very interested in the Evo vs Evo X discussion. If I were you, I would give the guides running them in choko a lot of credit but then you have differing opinions on that.

I have fished choko quite a bit:

- you can get out of Outdoor Resorts in both just fine, even the S-curve between the oysters. My 21' flats boat will do it and there are guides running 22-25ft bay boats there catching more fish than me too.

- on the inside out to the outer islands, no reason to need the V since it's pretty protected. There are very shallow mud flats inside of the outer islands where the X would be better

- however, it can get rough on the outside. A west wind makes for a long run down the coast if you're heading down to rivers between Shark River and Choko. It's a long run on a calm day in a 35 mph skiff. You can't see bottom in 18" of water there so unless you feel very confident in where the oysters and flats are, you may find yourself running more unprotected waters than protected waters. This means the V would be preferred... if not something even more robust like a Vantage, Marquesa or Egret. 

Not trying to steer the conversation away from the Evo. I am eager to see where this goes.


----------



## Donaldarmen (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok, I am getting great feedback!!

Let me fill you in on specifics. It will be an East Cape as I have a non refundable deposit in. Needs to fit in the garage which would eliminate the Vantage. I have a smaller foot print than the standard 20’x20’. Already have a tiller and the older I get the more comfortable I want to be so getting a console. The only real choice ends up with the Evo. 

Looking forward to more input!!


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Donaldarmen said:


> Needs to fit in the garage which would eliminate the Vantage. I have a smaller foot print than the standard 20’x20’.


I'm considering the Evo for the same reasons.. damn small garages. Do you know what the total length required is presuming a swing or removable trailer tongue?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Donaldarmen said:


> ...The only real choice ends up with the Evo.


Congratulations on your decision.

What power and colors are you going to get?


----------



## Donaldarmen (Jul 23, 2014)

Half Shell said:


> I'm considering the Evo for the same reasons.. damn small garages. Do you know what the total length required is presuming a swing or removable trailer tongue?


Not officially. I think Kevin said it would fit a 19’6” but I keep my Caimen in diagonally. Maybe someone on here can provide that information.


----------



## Donaldarmen (Jul 23, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Congratulations on your decision.
> 
> What power and colors are you going to get?


Medium grey and light grey with blackout and blue SeaDek and max power Mercury


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Donaldarmen said:


> Medium grey and light grey with blackout and blue SeaDek and max power Mercury


I've seen that boat before with grey Seadek. Looks kinda shady to me.

Will you get the Command Thrust version of the Merc?


----------



## Donaldarmen (Jul 23, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> I've seen that boat before with grey Seadek. Looks kinda shady to me.
> 
> Will you get the Command Thrust version of the Merc?


It gets hot down here. I could use all the shade I can get. 

Is this the boat??


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Donaldarmen said:


> View attachment 54270
> 
> It gets hot down here. I could use all the shade I can get.
> 
> Is this the boat??


I hear you, but no, thats not it. I was reaching for a "50 shades of grey" connection.

But I am serious about the Command Thrust question. I recall Kevin telling me they get 2-3 mph better top end with a 115 Pro XS on an EVO.


----------



## Donaldarmen (Jul 23, 2014)

That is a great question Mike. I am going max power and Mercury. I haven’t decided on lower unit yet because I want to talk to Kevin. I am looking for hole shot, then fuel economy and lastly top speed. Which are the main three motor points to adjust around... In my opinion. It looks like 50+ mph boat on the Mercury website propeller calculator. Kevin says high 40 to low 50 depending and a captain with a 115 CT Merc EVO said 46-48 with him and 2 clients. He also said 38 mph at 4200 rpms which is where I would live - haha. Little boats that can go fast are cool. Little boats that hit stuff going fast not so much. Not saying if the water is slick calm I won’t confirm my performance numbers throughout the power range though!!


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

If you go with a evo x and max hp which would be 90 I'd stay clear of mercury personally. If you go Evo V with a 115 then absolutely go 115 pro xs. In the 90hp segment there are lighter, better options. Justin Prince runs a 90 Suzuki on his evo x and after playing with props see's 42-43 mph light load and still 40mph loaded. It sips fuel and is very quiet. I've fished his boat and it's plenty stable and has blistering holeshot with the 90.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got an EVOx and absolutely love it. I'm running a zuke 60 on mine and it's rigged light so i'm drafting less than most i'd imagine. It's ideal for where I fish but i had it in key west over the last two weeks and it performed great there as well. On windier days it would have been nice to have a little more v to make the wife more comfortable, but honestly it was pretty comfortable for the most part. 

I'm not super familiar with your area but i'd say if you fish a lot more open water or have to cross open water more often, i'd go with the Evo. If you're primarily fishing protected areas and just have to cross open water to get there I'd go X. 

Just FYI my skiff with removable tongue is right at 19'4" and 84" wide.


----------



## Donaldarmen (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for all y’all posting your feedback. I am looking forward to posting my build on the bragging spot. Still haven’t made the decision but leaning towards the V because it appears I will enjoy the comfort down the road where the draft difference with max power is marginal. I know the X is more stable and probably poles better. I don’t pole very often. Because I plan on making longer runs I think that what will benefit me more.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Here is a nice V I think it's Bruce Chards boat. I love the colors on it. 

https://moreboats.com/boats/east-cape/evo-center-console/266420


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Donaldarmen said:


> No apologies necessary. I love any and all feed back. I am actually in line for a boat from EC and didn’t even think about a tunnel. I edited the reply with a wink emoji to indicate playful behavior


How do u do emojis on here?
When I do, they don't show up


----------



## Donaldarmen (Jul 23, 2014)

jonterr said:


> How do u do emojis on here?
> When I do, they don't show up


Old school- use the key board. Semicolon period end parentheses


----------



## gasman (Aug 23, 2015)

Gonna hijack the thread a little here. Been considering an EVO/EVOx for Jacksonville. Want to get in the creeks but feel solid crossing the river or fishing the river/jetties as well. Planning on calling EC to see if there are any up here already. Anyone know?


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

gasman said:


> Gonna hijack the thread a little here. Been considering an EVO/EVOx for Jacksonville. Want to get in the creeks but feel solid crossing the river or fishing the river/jetties as well. Planning on calling EC to see if there are any up here already. Anyone know?


I run an Evo X around Fernandina/Jacksonville. Ran down the St. John's/Mayport just this last weekend. Wind was blowing good, I have never felt uncomfortable in this boat. I have run the beach on numerous occasions and even ran out 15miles when snapper opened up.


----------

